# Transferring Unions (From Outside the Country)



## BlackNo1 (Nov 23, 2018)

Hey all, first time poster. I was wondering if it would be possible to transfer unions from outside the country? I am not currently in a union but would be looking to join local 353 in Toronto, Canada once I am finished my pre-apprenticeship program and the next intake comes. Wasn't sure if it would ever be possible to transfer to a union in the U.S. once I am licensed? I know I'd need to be sponsored by some company to get a visa, so I wasn't sure if that would ever happen. I'd love to join local 3 down the road, but I have seen it's a popular union here and see it's unlikely I could get in. Obviously this would be a long term goal of mine. 

If it is possible to get into 3, or any other unions in the U.S., from Canada, is there anything I can do to set myself apart and better my chances? If not, would it be possible to transfer to a non-union company in NYC if I could get some sort of special experience?


----------



## Unionpride277 (Oct 31, 2018)

When your a member of the ibew weather I’n canada or USA you can travel and work at any local you want .

But you have to be a journey man and you would have to sign book Two as a traveler .

Toronto will always be your home local and we’re ever you sign book two you would be considered a traveler.

As far as transferring as an apprentice to a diff local it depends on both locals agreeing and the work outlook of the local you want to transfer to .


----------



## BlackNo1 (Nov 23, 2018)

Ah, I see. Would it ever be possible to sign book 1 if there were some shortage or something, or will a traveler forever be restricted to book 2?


----------



## bostonPedro (Nov 14, 2017)

Unionpride277 said:


> When your a member of the ibew weather I’n canada or USA you can travel and work at any local you want .
> 
> .


True for lineman but that's not the case for journeyman. Canadian Journeyman need a work visa....see nuke plant in Georgia and the article written in our journal on trying to have Canadiens work there, nothing to do with security issues but everything to do with labor laws and using foreigners 
http://www.ibew.org/articles/18ElectricalWorker/EW1810/north49a.1018.html


To the OP
I highly doubt you will be able to transfer from a Canadian local to an American local. Transferring locals within the USA is not exactly easy and in some areas frowned on never mind all the immigration issues you would have to go through on top of transferring. I don't think you would be allowed to sign a book 2 for journeyman either in the USA as you would need a work visa.


----------



## eddy current (Feb 28, 2009)

Even going from one Canadian local to another Canadian local can be difficult. When one local needs workers and puts out a call for travellers that is different.


----------



## John Valdes (May 17, 2007)

Please take a few minutes and fill out your profile.


----------



## Wiresmith (Feb 9, 2013)

we had a member that transferred to a local that neighbors local 3, no problem at all. we let guys transfer for our local and have had guys transfer to other locals. i have heard some locals have an unwritten rule about working off book 2 for two years. i don't think most members know when/that people transfer into their local. you could technically push your ticket and get in if you live in the jurisdiction and worked a year, theirs something about that in ibew constitution, some people fear repercussion from local good ol' boys but i have never heard of an actual problem, just people bs'ing on the job. I'm working with Canadians write now in the u.s.




> ARTICLE XIX QUALIFICATIONS OF MEMBERS
> Sec. 1. Any worker coming under the I.B.E.W.’s jurisdiction,
> of good character, not less than sixteen (16) years of
> age, is eligible for membership, provided he passes a satisfactory
> examination when required to do so by the L.U.


you can apply for membership, if your application is accepted you take their test if they require it and if you pass you have to withdraw membership from your current local(before joining new one) and then join the new one.

i thought there was something about a year somewhere, it might be in the ibew rules and procedures book(explains rules and procedures more, i don't remember if that's exactly what its called, i will look through mine)


----------

